# Honorary Golden?



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a yellow Lab, but he looks a lot like the Golden in the header, the one in the group of four, second dog in. :wink2: The Lab board has a tiny number of competition folks (like three) and the styles and methods of training are not very broad. I have Golden experience as a foster and I love them. Hopefully that counts for something. 

I'm working with my Novice A dog and looking for a puppy for 2019 -- though I haven't decided on a Lab or a Golden yet -- and would love to join in on your dog sports conversations as folks here seem very active and train using a variety of methods (I'm an Fenzi fan, myself). My dog is sensitive and fairly soft, very biddable and in many ways reminds a lot of people of a Golden versus a Lab (typically he is compared to a field Lab, which is more common in dog sports). 

Anyway, despite the fact that I don't have a Golden (yet) I was hoping it would be OK for me to participate?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Is that Sauvie Island? Not to be a creep, but I bet we've met at one of the JH tests if you competed last year, you dog looks sort of familiar. All dogs are welcome here


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

ArchersMom said:


> Is that Sauvie Island? Not to be a creep, but I bet we've met at one of the JH tests if you competed last year, you dog looks sort of familiar. All dogs are welcome here


Yes, it is Sauvie and yes I did run this year. Maybe we did cross paths! I think my dog stood out a little, as he was the only non-field Lab on the grounds, with exception of the Lab Club's event. Thanks for the welcome!


----------

